# Iron Mike Video Clip



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 15, 2007)

Take a look at this:
http://www.compfused.com/directlink/816/


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 15, 2007)

All I can say is, damn that's a lethal left hook!


----------



## KempoShaun (Apr 15, 2007)

His right wasn't bad either...


----------

